# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  [Question] Sea Turtle Mount

## YaroslavWoW

Hello.

As the title says, I'm looking forward to catch the Sea Turtle mount.
( www.wowhead.com/item=46109/sea-turtle )

As far I know, it can be now caught from pools in Cata-areas.

I'm kindly asking you, if you, please, know a good spot to, with high concentration of pools around, use a fishing bot to fish those pools (for the mount).

Thank you!

*** Rep to the person who gives location of place with loads pools around (I don't care if they take time to respawn, since I'm botting. Most important is that I can possibly catch 2 or more just standing in one place). Ty again! :-) ***

----------


## moonk1n

I wouldn't suggest you bot in Cataclysm's pools zone as there are constantly players around there, in my server there are more than 49 (max) almost all the time in the new zones. Try to find one in Northrend, even if you thought of shooting 2 birds with 1 bullet, both Turtle and some Cataclysm fish / Volatile Water/Fire, etc for gold. For instance, I've catched the Turtle mount in Crystalsong Forest on my 2nd cast while doing the Northrend Angler achievement, and just because first time I got Weeds and it didn't count so I tried again and got the Turtle, and 3rd time a normal fish for the achievement  :Big Grin:  If I'll ran into any of these spots, I'll let you know for sure. Good luck!

----------


## gippy

Highland Guppy - Item - World of Warcraft

That lake in the picture has around 8 it 9 pools up at anyone time, really good area for pools.

I caught my turtle (twice) in northrend in howling fjord but tbh judging fom what ive seen with pool spawns in twilight highlands i reckon thats probably the best place is any of the cata areas.

----------


## YaroslavWoW

Ty. Rep to both of you.

----------


## xaanterra

I know you said pools in Cata-areas, but the icebergs off the coast of Borean Tundra in the Frozen Sea are a great place, especially if you're botting. (Coords: 30, 67) Unless it's Saturday around 2pm it should be completely empty. Because there are so many pools in the area it's a great place to try to fish up the blacktip shark for the Kalu'ak fishing derby (I actually won the derby fishing in this spot).

I myself fished up my turtle in Sholazar, which I guess would be another good place now that Northrend is pretty empty.

----------


## benevan

i got my turtle afk fishbotting in the dal fountain, that place is empty now.

----------


## WizardTrokair

> i got my turtle afk fishbotting in the dal fountain, that place is empty now.


AFAIK, the Sea Turtle can only be caught from pools... so I'm not sure how you caught it in the Dalaran Fountain.

The Giant Rat _can_ be caught in the fountain, however, but that is only because the edges of the fountain are considered Underbelly waters.

----------


## DroidXuser

Whats the Drop rate of the turtle and the poly? Are they only from pools?

----------


## squee666

turtle is like 1% rng
i know a lock who got it with 280 fishing
i got it in MT'Hyjal cata release on 3rd cast befoer they added it in achieve notes
my GM's GF has fished on 2k pools to no avail

a good place is also the river in uldum

----------


## Generaldark

I used a fishing bot and found a really small pool in wintergrasp once it had been fished the school would reapear quite quickly.

----------


## Ghostfang

here is what you do go to borean tundra look for a group of animals by the water kill one jump in the water and you'll get a pool of blood whicj counts as a pool but it's only normally used in a daily quest. because it counts as a pool you can get the turtle from it which has been confirmed by El's Extreme Anglin' - WoW Fishing Guide 

if you get a friend to kill for you, you'll have zero downtime of pools.

----------


## Found

Could've sworn this was fixed at cataclysm launch. Either way, thanks for the share.. I know many people are unaware of this trick. (I used this to win the weekly fishing deal back in wotlk)

Sent from my HTC Rezound using Tapatalk 2.

----------


## Nonpareill

I caught mine in a very good place. If you go to the pond in borean tundra, a little north east of Warsong Hold. There is a small, enclosed, pond that is only surround by low level 70 mobs. The pools repsawn fast and by the time youve made a lap around the pond, the other pools have already respawned.

I got my turtle fishing here for 12 hours with a bot, without any disturbances from other people. I would definitely recommend this spot.

----------


## kickmydog

> i got my turtle afk fishbotting in the dal fountain, that place is empty now.


Sometimes ppl create blood pools in the dalaran fountain.

----------

